
The Path to Dijkstra’s Handwriting - slig
https://joshldavis.com/2013/05/20/the-path-to-dijkstras-handwriting/
======
dredmorbius
Reading _One Thousand and One Arabian Nights_ , some years back, one element
of the stories that stood out was the emphasis many of the characters put not
merely in their writing skills (literacy being uncommon, and hence
distinguishing), but also in their knowledge of multiple scripts. Literacy was
not _just_ the ability to write.

It's one of those details I've always meant to return to, to see what the
background to that practice was, of the scripts and their diffferences, and of
the connotations of each. Also of the significance of meaning at different
levels: fonts or handwritten script, words, sentence structure, narrative,
style. It all hangs together.

As any afficionado, or foe, of fonts, say, Papayrus or Comic Sans, can tell
you, the forms of letters does carry meaning and significance.

(I had a literal laugh-out-loud moment reading Pivoxy's config file and
realising it specifies comin sans as the default font for its Windows console
log output.)

